# crayfish



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

would a red belly eat a 3 in crayfish
or would it be the other way around


----------



## ajaxtheknight (Oct 24, 2003)

I had a 6 inch red belly eat two of my crawfish in one day, so it is possible. I think it has alot to do with the tank also, Stuff like temp, hiding places, what not. If you keep the fish fed they essualy stay away from the crawfish as they will fight back.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The crayfish would get eatin. Some of my caribe got some fin nips, nothing major. Save your money its not worth it.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> would a red belly eat a 3 in crayfish
> or would it be the other way around
> 
> 
> > How big is the red belly? If its smaller than the crawfish it might get eaten.


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

the rb is 2 inches
im thinking about trading a bunch of fish i have in the tank with my baby rb's (silver dollars:2 ,rainbow shark:2 ,bala shark:1 ,neon tetras:7 ,and a few others) for a couple of cray fish my friend has other wise they will get eatin pretty soon if i dont get rid of them


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

just give them to him or let them get eaten, the crayfish will nip your rbs


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

wow i feel differnt on this subject, my singel crayfish that is left(other 2 just died, one commited sucide and i am not sure on the other) the one that is left cleans my tank, and catches its own goldfish. it has gone after my rhoms just cause my rhoms wil swim right near it. so far in 2 months no nips on the rhoms, and the crayfish has all of it parts. so in my opion if the sizes are close to being equal both shall live.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

*since were talkin crayfish, what size tank is minimum to hold a young crayfish???*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

DanJ said:


> *since were talkin crayfish, what size tank is minimum to hold a young crayfish???*


 It depends on whether it' a holding tank for food or a permanent home?

As a quarantine tank for food or bait I would guess the minimum is what ever volume is easiest to maintain good water quality.

For a permenant home, you would want enough space for each crayfish that they would display natural behaviors like den building and foraging, and not just squabbling and crawling over each other.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yea, they are good at what they do, but I have never had one last post a molting.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

*ok i got a 33 gallon and a 2 inch rhom, does the math work, can i have a small crayfish?*


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

yea make sure it is small, 2inch rhom could end up dinner for the crayfish. and vs versa.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Your crayfish will be dinner


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

It's best not to take the risk. At night, the crayfish might grab the fish while they're sleeping.

When I was a little kid I kept fancy guppies (stop laughing, I said I was little). I put a crayfish that I caught in there and the next morning the crayfish had killed several of the fish and dragged them into his cave.


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a crayfish in my 35 gallon tank with 2 4inch rbp's. I the crayfis hhas his own little cave type thing and does a good job cleaing up all the scraps the P's leave behind. They dont seem to be interested in eachother. the cray fish happens to be 3 /12 inches though... close to the size of the P's


----------

